# 921 reboots when Sat #1 feed connected to input 1



## fatherofthree (May 29, 2006)

Hello,

I got this 921 unit which reboots the second it locks the signal from sat feed input 1. It is okay with input 2. Tried different configurations: legacy and dishpro. I even tried connecting it directly to a dual LNB dishpro and also legacy, but everytime it locks any signal or check-switch from sat feed 1, it reboots. 

It is used 921 from I bought over at Ebay. The seller confirms that the unit worked flawlessly while in her possession and I tend to believe her.

The unit is at L219 which is outdated, but I can not get it to update as I could not get it to lock signal from sat 1. I tried connecting it to both feeds and leave it over night, but this did not help either.

Any ideas to bring this 921 into life??

Thanks in advance


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

fatherofthree said:


> The unit is at L219 which is outdated, but I can not get it to update as I could not get it to lock signal from sat 1. I tried connecting it to both feeds and leave it over night, but this did not help either.
> 
> Any ideas to bring this 921 into life??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Maybe just having input 2 connected and run a check switch. At least tuner 2 will get the ball rolling. After doing the check switch put it in standby (green power light off) and leave it for a while. It is very important that the receiver actually sees the satellites. Perhaps it will then start the download. Software L219? That is a very old version. She must have used the 921 for a very short while a long time ago. If it starts the download, the power light (green) will blink. It takes about 45 minutes just to have the software download. If it starts blinking, don't disturb until well after it has finished. Rerun the check switch after a successful download and go from there.


----------



## fatherofthree (May 29, 2006)

boylehome said:


> Maybe just having input 2 connected and run a check switch. At least tuner 2 will get the ball rolling. After doing the check switch put it in standby (green power light off) and leave it for a while. It is very important that the receiver actually sees the satellites. Perhaps it will then start the download. Software L219? That is a very old version. She must have used the 921 for a very short while a long time ago. If it starts the download, the power light (green) will blink. It takes about 45 minutes just to have the software download. If it starts blinking, don't disturb until well after it has finished. Rerun the check switch after a successful download and go from there.


Thanks for the quick reply.
So, you think that input #2 is enough to get the software downloaded? 
I think I tried leaving it with input #2 only connected with no luck, but I'll try it again tonight and see. I'll have a direct line running from the dual dishPro pointing at 119 to the receiver. Is grounding it critical in this temporary hook-up?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

fatherofthree said:


> So, you think that input #2 is enough to get the software downloaded?


Maybe, it is usually is the tuner that grabs the downloads. Have you checked your PIP windows? Tuner 2 should show channel 101 if all is well. Tuner 1, what does it show in the PIP window after a swap PIP? When swapping tuners in the PIP, be sure your in SD channels like 101. You can also look at channels for tuner 1 and 2 in the Point dish screen. Are you getting a green locked bar for tuner 2? if you are getting the locked signal, a software download should occur. Because you have such an old software version, maybe something happened to the receiver that is preventing it from getting a download back then. If no software downloads after your attempt tonight, it may be worth while to contact E* and see if they can force a download for you via satellite.

If neither tuner are locking on any satellite transponder (green bar with "locked" status in conjunction with the designated satellite. **I don't know it this will help you make things worse so *I suggest caution*. Performing the procedure may best be done with a Dish Net Tech. on the phone at their advise.** You could reset the switch matrix by performing a check switch after having removed the cables to the inputs on the receiver, then reconnecting the cables and running another check switch.

I keep adding info. here but I guess for good reason. Assumptions at times are not helpful. So I will throw out a few more questions.

Are your cables from your dish receiver RG6? 
What kind of Dish antenna(s) are you using?
If your using Dish Pro equipment, do you have legacy LNB hooked to the DP switch or DP LNB's hooked to the SW switch? Maybe you don't have a switch at all? Maybe you have DPP equipment?

Using DP equipment from the dish is good in my opinion, better than legacy as performing a check switch is quicker and reveals better data. If you are running cables to the 921 from the Dish, you need a Dish 500 with a LNB Twin. A separator can't be used with DP or legacy equipment. If you have a Dish 1000 then you have a DPP Twin which is great. I would suggest using a separator at the receiver from one cable with the DPP twin. You can't use splitters of any sort to connect to the cables to the inputs of the 921. Your idea of using a single cable to the tuner two form a LNB twin is a very good idea.


----------



## fatherofthree (May 29, 2006)

I get locked signal on Tuner 2 with green bar but no picture as I'm getting black screen on both tuners, no picture at all. Also, black screen on OTA.

BTW, I already did the switch clearing procedure but it did not help.

The only thing I can see absent is the proper grounding for the coax-in from the dish. Wondering is this is a factor.

I called E* and they said that the receiver is out of warranty and they wanted me to upgrade.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

fatherofthree said:


> BTW, I already did the switch clearing procedure but it did not help.
> 
> The only thing I can see absent is the proper grounding for the coax-in from the dish. Wondering is this is a factor.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## onecoolee (Sep 22, 2004)

problem is... the 721 and 921 units will not use tuner 2 if nothing is on tuner 1... so without signal on tuner 1 or a similar switch matrix with signal lock on both tuners, you won't be able to get tuner 2 to grab any updates. I can fix the problem, but I would need to have the unit. Several different firmwares (all older) are reporting this problem, and it occurs when people try to hook up an older firmware revision unit to a DP or DPP lnb setup or switches...and the system goes into a reboot loop. Dish csr's tell you the unit is failing and that you need to return it...in actuality its something in their firmware or software that is causing it, because once the unit does get a more recent software instlaled, it will work fine again... but getting that software to actually download can lead to alot of headaches ! If you do not feel like messing with it, I would consider buying the unit from you as-is.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Mine did this for a while. I could hook up an antenna to Sat 2, power it on, then after it was on, hook the other input to Sat 1, then run the check switch. The problem for me was that the switch type was defaulted wrong. After running the check switch, the problem went away....for about 4 weeks....then Sat 1 tuner went completely out and I had to exchange it.


WW


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> The only thing I can see absent is the proper grounding for the coax-in from the dish. Wondering is this is a factor.


B I N G O !
I got my 1st 921 while I was still living at my former home. That house had legacy LNB's and switches whith a proper ground. The only problem I ever experienced on that 921 was the "ZSR of death", which was a bug in early versions of the software (don't worry it was fixed long before s/w version L219). When I moved to my new home I did a quickie install using Dish Pro Plus LNB's. This allowed me to use the existing cable TV lines that were run in the new house. It also let me use the DishPro seperator, so only one coax line was needed - and a very short one at that compaired to my old house's hook-up.

Any way I kept crashing hard drives until I put a 4' copper rod ground outside (just like I had on my former home). Once the ground was added I had fewer problems with the 921.

I guess that static build-up happens on the hard drives and that ground helps eliminate the static.


----------



## joestapippa (Jul 16, 2006)

onecoolee said:


> problem is... the 721 and 921 units will not use tuner 2 if nothing is on tuner 1... so without signal on tuner 1 or a similar switch matrix with signal lock on both tuners, you won't be able to get tuner 2 to grab any updates. I can fix the problem, but I would need to have the unit. Several different firmwares (all older) are reporting this problem, and it occurs when people try to hook up an older firmware revision unit to a DP or DPP lnb setup or switches...and the system goes into a reboot loop. Dish csr's tell you the unit is failing and that you need to return it...in actuality its something in their firmware or software that is causing it, because once the unit does get a more recent software instlaled, it will work fine again... but getting that software to actually download can lead to alot of headaches ! If you do not feel like messing with it, I would consider buying the unit from you as-is.


Hello,
Is there a readme file somewhere for this procedure?, is the firmware on the HD or on the motherboard? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance


----------



## joestapippa (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello again,
This worked for me finally. I went into the system test screen; hit the info button followed by the browse (RIGHT) then theme (LEFT) button. That took me to the Nav screen, reset the Nav and then powered off the unit with the remote. Unplugged it then hooked up the two tuners to a DP LNBF receiving no signal (That is important). Plugged the unit back in and went to system setup and straight to switch test, did a switch test and it showed the twin and reception verified but no satellites at all. Aimed the dish to obtain signal and let the unit sit for 10 minutes at which point I went to tuner one in dish test page and set it to transponder 11 and watched as the 119 signal held. Then and only then did I go and do another switch test, and after 2 of 2 on the test scale it found both satellites and both feeds for the two tuners. Exited out of all that turned it off from the remote and went for lunch, came back to the green power light flashing and that means it was taking the firmware update . When it was done I had FW ver 277 and all was well. Hope this helps someone out as it took me 4 days to figure this out, doh.


----------



## Davey (Jan 30, 2005)

Fellas,

I'm having a similar problem that I can't get past. I have a DP Twin with a standard two-cable hookup to 921..no other receivers or switches. If I rotate the dish away from the satellites (no signal) and plug in the receiver it will successfully boot. I can then do a switch test and it will show reception verified but no satellites on both inputs (as expected.)

However, when I then rotate the dish so it sees signal (or plug it in with the dish in this position) it immediately launches into a loop alternating between error code 015, the HDTV emblem, and power off. If I disconnect input 1 but leave input 2 connected it will successfully boot, but not the other way 'round.

The receiver has L274 installed. I assume (as mentioned above) that this problem would be solved by current firmware, but I can't figure out how to get it into a mode that will allow it to receive it.

My old 311 receiver attached to either cable works fine so I assume that all wiring and my switch is good.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Davey.


----------



## unionbricky (Nov 30, 2005)

i have found that by unhooking the ide cable from hdd, it will go to bootrecover, and boot, then remove power, plug hdd back and it will reformat hdd and come back up to current firmware.
if any of this helps i dont know, thot i would pass it along


----------

